# Couldn't download system update - Insufficient Space



## Jonx (Dec 19, 2021)

Internal shared storage shows total space of 671 MB. On reddit I saw others were experiencing this limitation with their devices as well. The system update download is failing apparently due to this limit. Device reports insufficient space upon attempt to download system update. 

Has anyone else encountered this? What is the fix or work around? Most users seem to report at least 4GB of internal shared space. 

AIDA64 (aida64 from google playstore) reports "Internal Storage Total Space" of 639 MB on my device. 

To see if I could get around this, I added an external storage device and erased and formatted as device storage but, at least by itself, that made no difference. 

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## millennium (Dec 22, 2021)

Have same issues on two tivo
Can't understand what to do
It is impossible to update the firmware and install any applications


----------



## Jonx (Dec 19, 2021)

I've done a number of factory resets to no avail. My understanding is that 4.5GB is normal for user space. Perhaps during production and initial install there is an occasional glitch in the process or testing that leaves behind 3.5GB of data, ultimately reducing user space. Not sure if there is a way to investigate further to determine if this is going on or not.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

why can't you just return it? don't know why you are trying to investigate, or trying to understand a flaw or fault, just accept you were unlucky and received a device with corrupt/faulty rom.


----------



## amyf (Sep 24, 2014)

I had the same issue. I deleted all of my apps and was able to do the update. I then re-installed a few of the apps. Within a few weeks, the Google operating system became non-functional. I tried the reset to factory defaults, but that didn't help. I threw the POS in the recycling pile (since it was past it's warranty date and TiVo wouldn't do anything) and replaced it with a Roku. End of problem.


----------



## JacobMayuri (Dec 28, 2021)

Same issue, the total space is only 671MB.I just received my TiVo steam 4k, active and reset for several times, I don’t know how to do. 
Nobody reply me in online chat.


----------

